# Borris is starting to settle



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have had borris for a month now and he is starting to settle quite well he has started to patrol his tank and attacks anyone (apart from the wife) who goes near.

Here is a video i took today of him Click here


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i wouldent stick my arm in that tank


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> dam i wouldent stick my arm in that tank
> [snapback]1050698[/snapback]​


u could stick ur head in and end up like that dude in austin powers


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

damn...that video makes me missed my old gold...he was that aggressive if not more...great vid dude


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > dam i wouldent stick my arm in that tank
> ...


Hells no to both replies. maybe someone I dont like haha


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Great vid man thanks for sharing thats one mean rohm


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great vid


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Some Ps always crash into side of tank. Yours seems to have his brakes adjusted well as he gets to the glass in a hurry but no crash. Always love aggressive Ps.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i love aggressive rohms, that why i love mine, i cant wait for him to get that size though


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

weidjd said:


> Some Ps always crash into side of tank. Yours seems to have his brakes adjusted well as he gets to the glass in a hurry but no crash. Always love aggressive Ps.
> [snapback]1050946[/snapback]​


i head that 1 my Brandtis chinples wont go away. he semi knocked him self cold this afternoon chasing down his food.

great video cant wait for my rohm to come out of her shell


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

waspride said:


> Great vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately one of the most beautiful looking rhoms on the board







He looks amazing with a matching personality. Thnx for sharing


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet vid.... must be quite the conversation starter.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

hardcore fish and great vid!

love the way he stops in an instant ...I've watch ot over and over and I cant see how he does it, lightening speed to stopped with no visible change to his swimming pattern!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

crazy rhom, me likes


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Borris is a nice looking Rhom, cool vidieo too.

Do you have any Idea where Boris was collected? I am just taking a guess, but maybe Peru?


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> hardcore fish and great vid!
> 
> love the way he stops in an instant ...I've watch ot over and over and I cant see how he does it, lightening speed to stopped with no visible change to his swimming pattern!
> 
> ...


He doesnt always stop in time yesterday he hit the glass so hard i had to check it to see if the glass was cracked











chomp chomp said:


> Borris is a nice looking Rhom, cool vidieo too.
> 
> Do you have any Idea where Boris was collected? I am just taking a guess, but maybe Peru?
> [snapback]1051448[/snapback]​


yes he is a 12" Peruvian High Back serrasalmus rhombeus with a very bad attitude


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

Hes looking great Wayne. Borris is one vicious rhom.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

so i have noticed he wouldnt let me clean his tank today so i will try again tomorrow


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

lol i'd love to know what hes thinkign while drifting around there


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

in fact i'm laughing my ass off, he's a dude man!

can I have him?


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

corbypete said:


> in fact i'm laughing my ass off, he's a dude man!
> 
> can I have him?
> [snapback]1052985[/snapback]​


Sorry buddy he is staying with me









Managed to do a water change today but i had to move him with the hose pipe a few times and there was a few close calls with him trying to tag me but i was the quickest one today. We are having a rematch next week end


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice. Thanx!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Awesome video!

The music selection was definitely what made it badass though.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he is so cool, and he looks damn vicious


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Awesome video!
> 
> The music selection was definitely what made it badass though.
> [snapback]1053950[/snapback]​


Yeah its a good track but i dont know who sings it anybody got any idea ???


----------

